
A microphone that retouches your voice? - sjjs
Nowadays more and more professional conversations happen in video&#x2F;audio conferences. What if there is a microphone that uses AI to retouch your voice so it will be like the &quot;late night DJ&quot; version of your own voice. It will be more effective in negotiation, sales etc. There can also be a list of other filters you can choose from. What&#x27;s everyone&#x27;s thought on this?
======
mikecoles
I run my audio through Reaper before sending it off to the conference call.
There's an equalizer to drop the very lowest frequencies that are generated by
traffic, appliance motors, etc. Next is a 'gate' that cuts off the signal if
is quieter than a certain level. This catches low volume things that the
equalizer doesn't. You can also add a 'compressor' to fill out your voice. The
effects can be rearranged to achieve different tones. There are countless
plugins you can use to modify any aspect of the audio.

If you're into advanced calls and using OBS (Open Broadcaster Software), it
has these basic effects built-in as well as many different ways to present
screens, windows, images, videos, and other media to the conference. Green-
screen support is awesome.

[https://www.reaper.fm/](https://www.reaper.fm/)

[https://obsproject.com/](https://obsproject.com/)

Both products are Linux, Mac, and Windows friendly.

------
onemoresoop
Theres no need for AI, there are plenty of filters to do just that. If you
want to do real time translation a la: you say hello in English and Bonjour
comes out at the other end, you’d probably need some sophisticated AI for
that. If you manage to do it well you’ll be set for life. I dont mean just
greetings but translate stuff realtime

------
PaulHoule
Like this?

[https://www.amazon.com/WinCraft-ProTunes-Am-T-Pain-
Mic/dp/B0...](https://www.amazon.com/WinCraft-ProTunes-Am-T-Pain-
Mic/dp/B0053VLO3I)

~~~
sjjs
No, that is a karaoke

